# First fatty, epic FAIL with Qview



## mr porky (Jun 22, 2008)

After reading plenty about fatties, I decided it was time to step up to the plate myself.  I read the in outs and rolling tut, and figured I was good to go.  Wrong.  Things started out ok until I got it half way rolled.  At this point I found most of the innards poppin out the open end, then the bottom split open.  I had thought to just can it, but kept on with determination to do it.  

I made a quick run to get another chub for the repair job.  I wrapped up the mess, best I could and threw it in the freezer until I could return.  I got another chub rolled out then proceeded to make something that would resemble a fatty.  The repair didn't seal everything completely as I hoped, but it looks like it'll hold together.

May I present my first go.  Got a mix of hot and mild sausage filled with mushrooms, shredded patates, cheese and orange pepper.
The ingeredients in happier times:


 Looks pretty easy so far:


We have a problem:


Patched up:


Ready to go:


I really hope this turns out ok, and I will keep ya updated.  It may not look pretty, but by gum, its gonna taste good.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 22, 2008)

That doesn't look so bad. Give yourself credit for trying something new. I bet it's going to be fantastic. I usually sautee my vegis before rolling them so I know they will be soft and cooked all the way. But that's just my $.02.
Nice work!

Dave


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 22, 2008)

I wouldn't call that a failure at all.  Looks good to me.  Even if the thing falls completely apart next time, just wad it up and throw it in.

If you don't like it breaking up though, next time, after you roll it flat, put it in the freezer for about 20-30 minutes.  This hardens up the fats which allows you to roll it easier.  Also, it looks like you might need to reduce the stuffing just a bit.  I usually only lay stuffing to about 2/3 the length of the flattened sausage.  This allow the outer layer to support the roll.

I think you'll be pleased with this one though.  Enjoy!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

great repair job!
I bet it is gonna be a fab fattie!! post the final q-vue


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 22, 2008)

Not bad at all.  I roll mine out bout 3/8 inch thick, then add the stuffins, maybe night quite so much yer next run.  Leave yerself a nice edge ta seal with.  Yall get the hang of it.


----------



## coyote (Jun 22, 2008)

mr. porky

do not know how you wanted it..but a sprinkling with a good rub or pepper on the bacon and out side of meat I think is a norm for a fattie..

I have do all mine with a sprinklin of some thing on the out side.

BTW I think yours looks great..and will do my next one by mixing every thing with the meat cept the cheese should turn out great with a little differnt melted flavors going on..

and I guess that would be a PORKY fattie with all that stuffin you are stickin in there..I would love to see yer christmas bird.lol.


----------



## krusher (Jun 22, 2008)

the only way it would have been a failure is if you had quit. but you did'nt so call it a victory!
bet its gona be great


----------



## richtee (Jun 22, 2008)

The sautee' idea for the veggies...ESPECIALLY mushrooms, is a good idea. SOO much water/moisture in them raw it can cause trouble during the smoke.

Fail? No way! It will STILL be good! Enjoy!


----------



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

says it all!!!! just something i been messing with when rolling fatty, have all ingred stackedon one edge, then grab saran and tip it over, pull saran back and grab saran from other side which should seem like there an excess of meat to overlap the seam a bit more than if having ingreds spread over whole thing and then trying to join edges. also after the first fliptuck in the ends. now comp;etly wrap the fatty and twist the ends and with finger tips work the seam and the ends so they unite. then to take out imperfections grab the twisted ends and in the direction tha makes em twist tighter roll the fatty across cutting board a few times, doble ck seams, roll some more if ness, tuck twisted ends under neath faty and put on plate in fridge till ready to smoke. give it a try, the description might be a bit ruff but if actually doing it will be understanable. perhaps some are already doing this


----------



## mr porky (Jun 22, 2008)

Too much great advice and encouragement to quote y'all individually, so lemme give a group THANK YOU
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Just another reason I love this forum. 

At first, I was just bummed, that it didn't go as planned at first, but since I can only get better with practice, I'm not too disappointed. I will show ya that its holding up quite nicely. Here's the 2 hour mark INT temp about 155:


Next time I'll try sauteeing the veggies, as there was a ton of juices in the foil, also other ones I've seen seemed larger that they probably were, thus the amount of stuffing in mine was overestimated. I like lots of stuffin, what can I say?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Will definitely try the freezing after rolling, and practice rolling technique. 

One more thing, I didn't get a pic of it, but I did think of what to spice it with before moving to the smoker, so I gave it a dose of essence. Been spritzing with rum and apple every 1/2 hour or so

Will post more once its done.


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 22, 2008)

Friend, mine didn't look all that good at first; but the taste was really good.  It looks like yours was "good enough to eat?"   I bet so.   Anyway this afternoon, I am purchasing a silicone rolling pin and will work on the rolling part which I think will solve some of my problems.   I found Jimmy Dean's sausage to be  meatier and roll better than others, any comments please.   I use ground boneless picnic shoulders for my Polish Sausages and it will probably be good enough for fatties.   On my busted or ugly fatties, I put them in an aluminum foil 2 # meatloaf trays to start and then turn them upside down on some foil and remove the tray and continue smoking.  They are donated to the "Head Smoker" for a gratuity? (ME and any small troops one hand.)  This is working well except for my diet, oh well. I hope this helps you.   Another trick I've picked up is to practice on some ground beef and then 1/2 and 1/2 beef and sausage fatties.  I know this appeals to the small troops and even distant relatives.  I didn't get to bring any home from the Meyer family reunion today.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 22, 2008)

I think congratulations rather then condolences are in order. All you guys who are trying something new are to be applauded. Not everything goes as planned but you recover and regroup and in the end, all is well.

Next time just 1) use less stuffing or 2) more sausage.

I choose number 2!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr Porky, it sure looks tasty to me!


----------



## abelman (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks real good to me. At the end of the day, it's how things taste that is important. If they look good, that's just a bonus in my opinion. I'd say you're good to go on both accounts judging from the qview.


----------



## mr porky (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks again folks, much appreciated. In this particular case here, more sausage saved the day, and a lesson learned as well,  always buy more than what ya think ya need. Now I just need to learn how to edit the thread title.  Fatty full of WIN coming up:







Brought a plate to each neighbor, who both remarked on what a good taste it had, even the wife who doesn't really care for sausage or bacon, had a nice chunk.  Theres just enough left for some breakfast in the mornin.

Again I thank you all for the tips and kind words.  I'll definitely be doing another of these.  For anyone whos not tried one themselves, take this as an example.  It may not come out "perfect" but perserverence will bring forth a tasty dish nonetheless.

Time to deal with the ribs and get some pig candy goin with the leftover bacon.


----------



## surfer_e (Jun 22, 2008)

I have smoked fatties twice so far.  What I have found is that you need to roll it when it is COLD.  Also reduce the filling.  

Here is how my last fatty went. I had the sausage all rolled out.  I cooked up some eggs and veggies to fill it with.  The eggs came off of the stove and onto the fatty all rolled out.  But my house was hot and the eggs were hot and well nothing rolled up. It just all fell apart.  But being a man I did not let that discourage me.  I swore at the god Poseidon and cursed the grocery store I bought the sausage from.  I took the whole mess and threw it in a bowl, and reached in the fridge and began to slowly defrost my other casing of sausage.  To make a long story short I rolled out the next batch and then turew it in the freezer.  After about 40 minutes I placed the filling from the "ruined" fatty (which I also had in the freezer) and rolled it up nice and tight.  It all smoked up nice and tasted even better than the first.  

In the end if all else fails.....you can just throw your mess into a pan fry it up for breakfast the next day and it will be just as good.  

Long Live ROCK!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr Porky....  if this is what you call a problem, then I need to be your next dinner guest.


----------



## mr porky (Jun 22, 2008)

Will definitely look into cold rolling next time.

It seemed more a problem this morning, as visions of bursting ran through my head.  I now know that it was for naught.
Lemme know when yer in the NW


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

nice porky.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 10, 2008)

No FAIL - All WIN from what I see...  (NOM NOM)


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 10, 2008)

all of that and I can't see any flies on that at all, not one single fly...  GREAT JOB.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 10, 2008)

like everyone else has said it is the taste that matters most.  turned out looking really good too.   Our first fattie had a blow out but still tasted great


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 11, 2008)

Collaboration is an awesome thing! Here's what we've learned:
1. MORE SAUSAGE!
2. NEVER underestimate the theological aspects of smoke.
3. Assign the blame to the appropriate party.
4. No flies? Good Q!

And from my own perspective:
5. BACON always makes it right!


----------

